# DS #4163: Scribblenauts (USA)



## shaunj66 (Sep 11, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-5358^^


----------



## jaxxster (Sep 11, 2009)

goodbye gbatemp?


----------



## lozislove (Sep 11, 2009)

I can't wait to play this.


----------



## Calafas (Sep 11, 2009)

Best week for DS gaming so far this year.
But yeah, prepare for lag.  P:

Edit: Downloading now, will let you guys know how it is.


----------



## Icey (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm already playing it. It was dumb to remove the other thread in the first place.


----------



## Sticks (Sep 11, 2009)

/creams pants

DDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Man18 (Sep 11, 2009)

now that its out it seems like a lot more annoying that previously thought.


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 11, 2009)

we ARE alreayd playing it :3
some of us are


----------



## lozislove (Sep 11, 2009)

I have to wait until I pick up my pre-order on the 30th. lol. But if I could find my other DS Lite with my AceKard 2i I'd play it now.


----------



## Social0 (Sep 11, 2009)

completed the first world, very nice!


----------



## benbenx (Sep 11, 2009)

Sadly, some of us aren't.

MISSING MY READER.
This sucks, but I've waited months, a few more days won't kill XD.

5/5


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 11, 2009)

we've already been playing this game for about 4 hours lol


----------



## kazzar (Sep 11, 2009)

OH! MY! GOD! OH! MY! GOD! OH! MY! GOD! OH! MY! GOD! OH! MY! GOD! OH! MY! GOD! OH! MY! GOD! OH! MY! GOD! OH! MY! GOD! OH! MY! GOD! OH! MY! GOD! OH! MY! GOD! OH! MY! GOD! OH! MY! GOD! OH! MY! GOD! OH! MY! GOD! OH! MY! GOD! OH! MY! GOD! OH! MY! GOD! OH! MY! GOD! OH! MY! GOD! OH! MY! GOD! OH! MY! GOD! OH! MY! GOD! OH! MY! GOD! OH! MY! GOD! OH! MY! GOD! OH! MY! GOD! OH! MY! GOD! OH! MY! GOD! OH! MY! GOD! OH! MY! GOD! OH! MY! GOD! OH! MY! GOD! OH! MY! GOD! OH! MY! GOD! OH! MY! GOD! OH! MY! GOD! OH! MY! GOD! OH! MY! GOD! OH! MY! GOD! OH! MY! GOD! OH! MY! GOD! OH! MY! GOD! OH! MY! GOD! OH! MY! GOD! OH! MY! GOD! OH! MY! GOD! OH! MY! GOD! OH! MY! GOD! OH! MY! GOD! OH! MY! GOD! OH! MY! GOD! OH! MY! GOD! OH! MY! GOD! OH! MY! GOD! OH! MY! GOD! OH! MY! GOD! OH! MY! GOD! OH! MY! GOD! OH! MY! GOD! OH! MY! GOD! OH! MY! GOD! OH! MY! GOD! ITS HERE


----------



## pieman202 (Sep 11, 2009)

im happy a thread was finally made so that we can separate mario rpg 3 talk from the scribblenaut talk, its all ready all over the hype thread


----------



## nutella (Sep 11, 2009)

anotther one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... today is just fudged up... really, really fudged up.


----------



## Eon-Rider (Sep 11, 2009)

This game really isn't that amazing. I've found only the really obvious words work. For example, I tried to clean up a park with a tornado which didn't work.


----------



## updowners (Sep 11, 2009)

some stuff to type in the game


Spoiler



Type in "LOL WUT" for an awesome "mask in the game"

Using "NUKE" and "TSUNAMI" wipe out the screen

Using "TELEPORTER" lets you access the secret area


----------



## Exbaddude (Sep 11, 2009)

I got it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On third Place! ^__^ 

Don't you feel overwhelmed?


----------



## portezbie (Sep 11, 2009)

Just played this for like 2 straight hours, so much fun!

Here are some of my best inventions so far:

Beaver, laser sword, blackhole, terrorist, teleporter,mech.

Lmao

Just found another weird one: longcat

what the hell is that??

YOU CAN MAKE GOD!!!


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Sep 11, 2009)

inb4massivenubfloodz?

Gbatemp is gonna go down in sometime isn't it? o-o


----------



## Depravo (Sep 11, 2009)

9.7m zipped? I certainly didn't see that one coming.


----------



## deathking (Sep 11, 2009)

its alright but im finding tons of words that dont exist


----------



## haures (Sep 11, 2009)

I've read that doesn' t work to someone with Ez Flash Vi   (FW)e1.4
Blank Screen...


----------



## zuron7 (Sep 11, 2009)

More people seem to be interested about M&L:Bowser's inside story.
Looks quite interesting.
Anyone know how many words are there in this game?


----------



## IzzehO (Sep 11, 2009)

It works fine and scrubs to around 10 mb. Large things come in small packages.

Bet no one can find someone that can kill death...


----------



## T-hug (Sep 11, 2009)

Repack by 2HC: Scribblenauts_USA_NDS-2CH


----------



## Zeroneo (Sep 11, 2009)

Where's all the hype i was expecting?


----------



## soulfire (Sep 11, 2009)

ow yeah it's out and mario and luigi rpg to 
this will be a nice weekend


----------



## Omega_2 (Sep 11, 2009)

IzzehO said:
			
		

> It works fine and scrubs to around 10 mb. Large things come in small packages.
> 
> Bet no one can find someone that can kill death...



god killed death, with wire strippers! >:}
then I used the nuke and killed manbearpig, santa, and ninjashark.
and summoned a flood.
this game is hilarious and full of chaos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



land mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



train, roflcopter, sumo(twice, they fight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
longcat is utter lol, btw


----------



## rockstar99 (Sep 11, 2009)

w00t 
poekmon soul silver
this and bowsers inside story

AWESOME!!


----------



## Icey (Sep 11, 2009)

IzzehO said:
			
		

> It works fine and scrubs to around 10 mb. Large things come in small packages.
> 
> Bet no one can find someone that can kill death...



It's 27mb *trimmed.*

No clue what game you're playing.

Anyway very fun, completely lived up to the hype.

My only gripe is the touch screen controls.
But it's a small one.


----------



## Kreatur84 (Sep 11, 2009)

what the hell want the peoples in the first world have?they shown a shield, i gave them the shield but nothing happened


----------



## Frozen_Fish (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm so conflicted, download and play it now or wait until the 30th for my pre-order


----------



## Technik (Sep 11, 2009)

YESS! I dont wanna go to school


----------



## GeekyGuy (Sep 11, 2009)

Wow, I can't believe the site is still up and running...but it's early. This and Bowzer's Inside Story at the same time. Ouch! But yay!


----------



## Icey (Sep 11, 2009)

Kreatur84 said:
			
		

> what the hell want the peoples in the first world have?they shown a shield, i gave them the shield but nothing happened



you give them what they need.

cop needs gun or probably donut.

chef I gave a cake too.

doctor you can give like a stethoscope.


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Sep 11, 2009)

no anti-piracy protection?


----------



## Zeroneo (Sep 11, 2009)

Chris_Skylock said:
			
		

> no anti-piracy protection?


Weird.. but no.


----------



## Omega_2 (Sep 11, 2009)

Kreatur84 said:
			
		

> what the hell want the peoples in the first world have?they shown a shield, i gave them the shield but nothing happened
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not one bit.


----------



## Defiance (Sep 11, 2009)

Oh man, I am so trying this when I get home, even though I'll be busy most of the day..  >.


----------



## Twid (Sep 11, 2009)

Contains french 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, maybe multi 5!


----------



## KevInChester (Sep 11, 2009)

Got this on pre-order, but downloading anyway.


----------



## noammax (Sep 11, 2009)

how do i donload onto da ds?

lol just kidding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hows everyone enjoyoing the game? Does the online level sharing work?


----------



## IzzehO (Sep 11, 2009)

Dunno, my router died today of all days. What is local, still level sharing?


----------



## Omega_2 (Sep 11, 2009)

noammax said:
			
		

> how do i donload onto da ds?
> 
> lol just kidding
> 
> ...



Not sure, I'm still killing everyone with grenades an mines to bother with wifi XD


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 11, 2009)

Thought it strange that the default was tappy keyboard entry to summon things, but after switching I see why - the handwriting recognition in this game is terrible.  I might not have the neatest handwriting ever, but I've not managed to do a capital N yet, always thinks it's a J (!)


----------



## spidye (Sep 11, 2009)

hi. I need help. I'm stuck in the level with the tornado. how can I beat it?
thanks


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Sep 11, 2009)

im getting used to it. i dont know which one to play, pokemon HG or this? lol.

more testing on POkemon HG then this one.


----------



## Kosmo (Sep 11, 2009)

HMM never heard of this one before. It must of not had any hype around it. Any good?

MUHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## a2h (Sep 11, 2009)

Kosmo said:
			
		

> HMM never heard of this one before. It must of not had any hype around it. Any good?
> 
> MUHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


Grats on missing out on the huge hype, and all the "Best of E3" awards.

It's a nice game.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Sep 11, 2009)

Well, I'm new here and I don't know where did you download the game... Can you please give me the link?


----------



## gov78 (Sep 11, 2009)

no requesting and no links to roms are given in the forum


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 11, 2009)

Jimmy24 said:
			
		

> Well, I'm new here and I don't know where did you download the game... Can you please give me the link?


no. epic fail.


on a short note im sure everyone's discovered long cat's nemesis.


----------



## Kreatur84 (Sep 11, 2009)

thank you omega_2 and icey
but why theyve shown a shild?

@jimy_24
google is your friend, didn`t you have a source where you get your other roms?look there.rom requests are not allowed


----------



## ryohki (Sep 11, 2009)

been waiting for this!
only now my internet is capped
the suspense is killing me!


----------



## jorian995 (Sep 11, 2009)

I've heard they gave it a 10+ Age rating because:
-You are able to bind a steak to a baby and use it to lure lions
-You are able to puke on some people
-And you are able to jump over a child with a bike.

Crazy? Funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And i think i will try these 3 things


----------



## funem (Sep 11, 2009)

Great... now with all the other releases I just need to create the 48 hour day to play them.....


----------



## ryohki (Sep 11, 2009)

oh my god... I don't know what I was trying to type, can't remember, but anyway, it suggested LHC
so I go, yeah sure, why not.
out comes the Large Hadron Collider
so I use it.
no bear in mind that I have god standing around too.
a black hole briefly opens, and wipes the screen.
no planet, no god.

this game is AH MAY ZING!

and that was my first effort at the title screen.


----------



## qlum (Sep 11, 2009)

'not working on EZ-Flash Vi I will test it now on my R4 clone 

edit works on my R4 clone


----------



## GeekyGuy (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm still only on 0-9, so basically doing the tutorials, but there are some things that are immediately evident. 

1. Obviously the game is cool as shit. But that's a gimmie.
2. There's no inertia for moving Maxwell, which sucks. It makes his movements a little too loosey goosey.
3. Some of the physics are almost broken. In the airplane portion of one of the tutorials, the effin' plane turned upside down, and I had to fiddle with it to get it to finally work.

I predict these are going to be issues that don't hurt the game in any real way, but they're likely to be annoyances that garner the game good scores but not great ones.


----------



## jpxdude (Sep 11, 2009)

irpacynot: the tutorial doesn't even scratch the surface.  From the first proper level = mind blown!

I absolutely love this game, its so funny!  On level 1-9, you have to hit these bottles and knock them all off to get the starlite.  I spawned a ball, and accidentally hit the girl that was nearby instead.  She got angry, and chased me around doing kungfu kicks, and knocked all the bottles down herself lol!! Very unexpected!


----------



## berlinka (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm totally blown away by this game!! I'll eat all my previous words about the DS not getting any decent games anymore.

This title re-invented the definition "Sandbox Game"...


9.5/10



PS: graphics suck as hard by the way...REALLY REALLY hard.... but it doesn't mind at all because the game is so brilliant.


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Sep 11, 2009)

The more I hear the more this game sounds fucking amazing. 
I think I'll be stuck in this for quite a while.


----------



## Calafas (Sep 11, 2009)

I've spent more time playing on the title screen than i have doing the missions!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




My favourite thing so far ive found to do:
Spawn cthulhu, put a saddle on him, ride cthulhu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, glueing a chainsaw to a badger


----------



## Rayder (Sep 11, 2009)

I'll give this a look, but I doubt I'll care for it much.  Glad people are having fun with it though.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Sep 11, 2009)

Wow, this game slows down. a lot. I love making a helicopter and a rope and just hooking stuff on to it


----------



## GeekyGuy (Sep 11, 2009)

jpxdude said:
			
		

> irpacynot: the tutorial doesn't even scratch the surface....



Not true at all. I just completed the first world and all its levels, and my opinion hasn't changed. Don't get defensive about my comments. I think the game is brilliant, and I'm really charmed by it, as I predicted I would be. But it's not without its issues. I guess you could ignore them and blindly accept how the mechanics function, but I wouldn't say I'm completely satisfied with the game in that regard. Again, though, I don't expect those things to hamper the experience for me in any major way.

I will say this, though, I'm NOT blown away by the game, though I was expecting to be. It feels almost on par with a Nintendo-produced DS game, but it also exhibits plenty of elements that are common from a rather green development team.


----------



## jpxdude (Sep 11, 2009)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> jpxdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fair enough, you are entitled to your own opinion.  My point is the tutorial gives you the basics to get through those initial levels, while from the very start of the main game afterwards, you're limited only by your own imagination.  E.g, on 1-9 I gave the policeman some cuffs, and the fireman a hose.  The fact that anyone could have done that level using lots of completely different things is what makes it stand out for me.  Plus the challenge aspect of redoing the levels over, using different tools, and seeing the different concequences keeps you coming back.  Obviously it wont appeal to all, but its undeniably fun.


----------



## pitoui (Sep 11, 2009)

Been playing this game with my missus.

She absolutely loves it, as do I. It's fun seeing how our minds work differently as there are so many possibilities to complete a level.


----------



## haures (Sep 11, 2009)

Any news to make it works on EZVi?
It does Blank screen after a grey "Disk"image...


----------



## sap147 (Sep 11, 2009)

I have the original R4 DS. Does this game require me to change the save type to the EEPROM 64 or whatever it is? I think thats why MY prof. layton save file got deleted, because I didn't do that. So is it required and if so how do I change it? Thanks


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 11, 2009)

Won't work on ezflash Vi...gonna try some patching and see if it'll work


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 11, 2009)

JESUS CHRIST! I just spent almost an hour playing on the intro screen!

Typed "wormhole" and a wormhole appeared.. after some time, a gargoyle came out of it. Then I typed "ninja" and a ninja appears, grabs a chainsaw on the floor and attacks the gargoyle! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm truly amazed with it.. and I haven't even started playing the "real game" yet!


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Sep 11, 2009)

GBatemp is slow as hell it's unaspected to me.


----------



## berlinka (Sep 11, 2009)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> JESUS CHRIST! I just spent almost an hour playing on the intro screen!


Yeah I did spend quite a lot of time on the title screen. Just to see what I could come up with.

I really feel sorry for people who are disappointed. I think if I never had seen a DS system, this game would give me reason enough to buy one!


----------



## KevInChester (Sep 11, 2009)

Was having trouble with a wasp and a fish on one level so I just spawned a ghost to kill them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Also spawned the devil to chase away some Halloweeners 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This game is amazing.  I actually really like the graphics as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Surpassed my expectations thus far.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Sep 11, 2009)

Damn bomb shelter cant protect me from a nuke


----------



## manaphy4ever (Sep 11, 2009)

WOHOOOOOOO Scribblenauts released that's really nice best week of dumping good games all the time


----------



## orochan (Sep 11, 2009)

and it'll be amazing when it works on ezflash!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 11, 2009)

Only 10 MB scrubbed? Awesome!
Downloading now, will test this out soon.


----------



## acky (Sep 11, 2009)

omg you are kidding me!!! 3 days early!!!!


----------



## nico445 (Sep 11, 2009)

LOL! the word flashcard works


----------



## Donato_Dobango (Sep 11, 2009)

First impressions:

I've completed the tutorial and the puzzle half of the first world so far and I'm having a blast.  It's weird, but as you play you actually kind of scold yourself if you use a conventional means to a challenge.  I kept trying to bomb a piranha out of a lake in 1-10 but the water would defuse everything I threw at it.  So I ended up just smashing it to death with a spear.  Then I boringly tried to take a ladder to the last objective, which just did not work.  Type in Jetpack and you are cruising through the level rocketeer style.

The graphics are quite endearing, playing up the "scribble"-ness of everything.  They remind me of something I would have drawn in a notepad, bored during math class, when I was in 2nd grade.

There are some slight issues with the controls so far, but it could just be a control scheme I'm not used to.  There's been a few times where I overrun a location or accidentally moved when I really wanted to pick up an item.  I'm sure with more practice I'll perfect it.

Overall, 100% Great Ideas and a fun puzzle game.  With such a small filesize, no flashcart should be without it.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 11, 2009)

Oh shit. So many great games being leaked, GBAtemp will be hell this month...

:yayscribblenauts:


----------



## Satangel (Sep 11, 2009)

Only 10 MB scrubbed? Awesome!
Downloading now, will test this out soon.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 11, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Only 10 MB scrubbed? Awesome!
> Downloading now, will test this out soon.


WTF Satangel? You double posted with a 1 hour interval. You've got to have quite some skills for that.


----------



## soulKNIGHT (Sep 11, 2009)

Game doesn't work on the latest free version of NO$GBA, anyone know why, or is it just me?


----------



## Satangel (Sep 11, 2009)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It works with 2.6a. I just played it.


----------



## orochan (Sep 11, 2009)

soulKNIGHT said:
			
		

> Game doesn't work on the latest free version of NO$GBA, anyone know why, or is it just me?



Yes it does, go into the emulation options and change the save type to flash 512


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 11, 2009)

Just blew up a soldier with an IED  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tried to kill myself by getting in a swimming pool, plugging in a toaster and throwing it in, but it didn't seem to work unfortunately.


----------



## spidye (Sep 11, 2009)

god beats everything in this game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



it's like cheating


----------



## DeadLocked (Sep 11, 2009)

I found a cool item or two.
Type Mech for a giant robot mech suit
Type Mecha for a giant mecha robot that flies O=!!!!!!


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Sep 11, 2009)

"rickroll" spawns rick astley who dances and then explodes.
"jackson" spawns a white guy ina red jacket that break dances.

Playing as a pirate is fun.

Also "all your base are belong to us" spawns a bunker with the quotee in it.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 11, 2009)

ha ha...type in EMO and you get a emo who is killed instantly by water xD


type in maxwell and you get a blue evil double...

give him a "starite" and he will say "yoink" and grab it


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 11, 2009)

Holy shit...

type in Teleporter...and you get like 3 levels that will give you more ideas..

- like on that has some developers and a "rally car" and "liz"

- a cave with a behmoth and a vampire hunter and more

and

type in TIME MACHINE (yes i did)

and u get the medievil days

and the future with cyborgs and androids

type in fifth cell u get fifth cell logo....


----------



## cruddybuddy (Sep 11, 2009)

Hmm, it seems kind of boring to me. Perhaps it's because "someone" has been playing it for about a month now. Well, sort of. I guess having all the levels is cool.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Sep 11, 2009)

game didn't live up to the hype, or gbatemp is slowly dieing.....because chrono trigger, and final fantasy 4 were hyped for more than this..


----------



## DemonicChocobo (Sep 11, 2009)

This game...is mildly disturbing. Puzzle Stage 2-4, there's an old man in a doctor's office.

The hint? "Help the patient see."

So I jokingly put in "Eye."

_It created an eyeball._

I chuckled a bit, but the eye just floating in the air was freaking me out...but it made me curious. I dragged the eyeball to the old man, let go...and it stuck. THE EYEBALL ATTACHED ITSELF TO HIS FACE. HE WAS WALKING AROUND WITH ONE HUGE EYE.

And wanna know the worst of it? The game awarded me a Starite.


----------



## Kreatur84 (Sep 11, 2009)

hey guys type in the  start screen law and you become some bonus thing

but how i can get through worl 1-4 and 1-5?
one blue button in the upper right and in 1-5 one star in the left corner in a small passage


----------



## Ruri (Sep 11, 2009)

"Shrink ray" works.

Also, you can type "virus" and get a virus that, when dropped on people, makes them sick.

Then you can type "syringe" and get a syringe that you can have Maxwell use on them to heal them.


----------



## CheatingSoi (Sep 11, 2009)

What the hell is this game? I only heard about it yesterday before it was dumped and I thought the title itself sounded stupid. How come this is so anticipated? I had no idea what it was about but I thought since everyone wants it so bad I'd try it. I played it for like 10 minutes and I absolutely hate it. This is just a common ds game. Why so much hype?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 11, 2009)

Ruri said:
			
		

> "Shrink ray" works.
> 
> Also, you can type "virus" and get a virus that, when dropped on people, makes them sick.
> 
> Then you can type "syringe" and get a syringe that you can have Maxwell use on them to heal them.


I tried 'swine flu', but it doesn't work...


----------



## X D D X (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm really surprised by this game. I thought i would hate it but it's amazing!


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 11, 2009)

CheatingSoi said:
			
		

> What the hell is this game? I only heard about it yesterday before it was dumped and I thought the title itself sounded stupid. How come this is so anticipated? I had no idea what it was about but I thought since everyone wants it so bad I'd try it. I played it for like 10 minutes and I absolutely hate it. This is just a common ds game. Why so much hype?



You obviously haven't played it enough.. it's a game where you get any object you can imagine by typing it!

It deserves the hype!


----------



## 23qwerty (Sep 12, 2009)

DemonicChocobo said:
			
		

> This game...is mildly disturbing. Puzzle Stage 2-4, there's an old man in a doctor's office.
> 
> The hint? "Help the patient see."
> 
> ...


I gave him xray glasses, and it worked.


----------



## cracker (Sep 12, 2009)

orochan said:
			
		

> and it'll be amazing when it works on ezflash!
> 
> EZV I'm assuming? Use 1.90 open beta 11.
> 
> ...



Actually I forget what it was but something killed him when I was playing. It seems that the ghost is the only thing that is indestructable. Unless you count glitches... When I dropped a spider onto a fire then it rendered it useless and you can't interact with it anymore. With a game with objects so interconnected I'm sure there will be many more glitches...


----------



## Acenima (Sep 12, 2009)

This game rocks


----------



## koonghx (Sep 12, 2009)

Vampire owns everything even god,goddess, cupid, angel.
God basically turns into zombie in 1 hit.

Vampire > Everything except vampire hunter, wooden stake, black hole and apocalypse
black hole and apocalypse > everything. It makes everything poof.

Vampire can't kill ooze. Don't know why.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Sep 12, 2009)

I don't think it's so great...

It certainly is a unique idea... but it's a *boooooring *game... (for me)...

I mean... there's only so many ladders you can climb before you start wondering "why?"...


----------



## DJ Hobo (Sep 12, 2009)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> I don't think it's so great...
> 
> It certainly is a unique idea... but it's a *boooooring *game... (for me)...
> 
> I mean... there's only so many ladders you can climb before you start wondering "why?"...


If ladders are the only thing you can think of, you should probably be wondering "why is my imagination so limited?" rather than just "why?"


----------



## darrenfrowley (Sep 12, 2009)

Played this game for a while thinging ok ill try it and see how it goes....what can i say im impressed really cool idea and so original being 31 i have played many many games and im so bored with unorigal seen it all before games but this game kicks ass so easy to pick up and play but so hard to put down me and my mate found 10 way just to complete the first tree level alone and im sure there are so many more its brilliant replayability oh yes .. top game one of the few games to come out that actually impresses me with its origianallity just give it a chance. im looking forward to more....


----------



## DrOctapu (Sep 12, 2009)

Fact: I've spent more time trying to stump it and massacring innocents than I have playing the game. Can't wait for thermometer cheats.


----------



## miketh2005 (Sep 12, 2009)

edge199715 said:
			
		

> More people seem to be interested about M&L:Bowser's inside story.
> Looks quite interesting.
> Anyone know how many words are there in this game?




22,802



Ghost kills death. Ghost can't die, rofl.


----------



## ryohki (Sep 12, 2009)

I had a warewolf, who then came after maxwell

argH!
in my panic, I typed SILVER
it game be a bar of silver
gave it to max, and the wolf runs away


----------



## CatScam (Sep 12, 2009)

Cute game but wayyyyyyyyyy over hyped!


----------



## dib (Sep 12, 2009)

I can finally fulfill my dream of jumping on a trampoline while on the back of an ostrich with a rocket taped to its back.


----------



## pieman202 (Sep 12, 2009)

cracker said:
			
		

> orochan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i beat the ghost xD 
with maaagic


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Sep 12, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> If ladders are the only thing you can think of, you should probably be wondering "why is my imagination so limited?" rather than just "why?"



Great come back, well done -- You go play your game, and revel in your wonderful imagination -- And I'll go finish writing my PhD in philosophy, and put my imagination to wider use than playing a pre-packaged game...


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 12, 2009)

spidye said:
			
		

> god beats everything in this game
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no way vampire kills god try it


----------



## DJ Hobo (Sep 12, 2009)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...Except you had already been playing a pre-packaged game, hence why you were in here complaining about how climbing ladders repeatedly was boring.

Honestly, your PhD in Philosophy (as amazing as that is) couldn't be all that important if you're here, in a thread about a game that you don't like anyway.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Sep 12, 2009)

Still awaiting my preorder for the game. CAN YOU GUYS PIRATE A ROOSTER HAT? I DIDN'T THINK SO.


----------



## wappa (Sep 12, 2009)

haures said:
			
		

> I've read that doesn' t work to someone with Ez Flash Vi   (FW)e1.4
> Blank Screen...


Yeah, doesn't work on my EZ V 2.0 neither...


----------



## dib (Sep 12, 2009)

Wow, a PhD in philosophy.  That's what the guy living in the box behind my building has too!


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 12, 2009)

this game is 10/10 a great game, i've had fun writing stuff, you can manifest anything lol in one of the levels i manifested a nuke XD and i shot the butterfly too XD definitely a game that i would buy.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 12, 2009)

Fuck yeah!

It has the words "schmuck",  "hobo", and "nuclear bomb"!


----------



## jaxxster (Sep 12, 2009)

The controls is this game make it really unenjoyable to play


----------



## Elium (Sep 12, 2009)

jaxxster said:
			
		

> The controls is this game make it really unenjoyable to play


I second that. Maxwell jumps only when he wants to...


----------



## Range-TE (Sep 12, 2009)

it would've been better if we can control Maxwell with the D-pad and to control the camera we hold L then use the D-pad ! my only complaint is controlling maxwell can be a bitch at times (especially platforming parts)

but overall i give it a 8.9/10 
Sounds : Ok , but can get kinda annoying
Graphics : It looks unique , and its hand-drawn . its awesome
Gameplay : HOW MUCH MORE REVOLUTIONARY CAN A GAME BE !? 
Controls : the keyboard and the putting stuff somewhere is handled nicely , but controlling maxwell could be better! camera snaps back to fast too
Lasting appeal : You can pretty much summon everything uncopy-righted and Non vulgar ! you can replay the stages a hundred times and still find a new way to complete it


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 12, 2009)

Range-TE said:
			
		

> it would've been better if we can control Maxwell with the D-pad and to control the camera we hold L then use the D-pad ! my only complaint is controlling maxwell can be a bitch at times (especially platforming parts)
> 
> but overall i give it a 8.9/10
> Sounds : Ok , but can get kinda annoying
> ...



i tried to put a few rude words but they didn't show e.g shit lol


----------



## DJ Hobo (Sep 12, 2009)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> i tried to put a few rude words but they didn't show e.g shit lol


If you like rude words, try "cock". It won't summon what you're thinking, though.


----------



## michal (Sep 12, 2009)

I've also spent a great del of time on the title screen trying to unlock as many title screen levels as possible. I have 11 of 15 so far.

I skimmed through the posts so far and I noticed someone else tried teleport. It was also one of the first thing I tried and only one of two which I found could take me to another level. The very first thing I tried, which also did this was time machine.

I LOVE this game.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Sep 12, 2009)

Pizzaroo said:
			
		

> Still awaiting my preorder for the game. CAN YOU GUYS PIRATE A ROOSTER HAT? I DIDN'T THINK SO.



Yes, we can. I just typed in Rooster Hat and it popped up.

Amyways. I tried Rickroll, an 80's looking guy popped up. I tried 5th Cell, there was some logo (I thought Copyrighted stuff weren't allowed?) My ultimate weapon right now is God.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Sep 12, 2009)

its so small and tht encourages me to get it even more... no need to comment on whether to get it or not as u can see from the no. of pages


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 12, 2009)

wappa said:
			
		

> haures said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's working perfect on my EZ...i downgraded from V2.0 RC5 to RC4. Use that see if it works


----------



## AdamTheZombie (Sep 12, 2009)

I really enjoy the game. Tons of fun, thousands of options... only problem is Maxwell's controls, as stated before. the camera also REALLY needs n ability to be HELD away from maxwell for more than 5 seconds.
Last complaint... maybe im slow, but i have NO CLUE how to disarm bombs or cut tripwire... there... im stuck


----------



## cruddybuddy (Sep 12, 2009)

DJ Hobo said:
			
		

> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It won't summon a rooster? Hmm, what will it summon then?


----------



## miketh2005 (Sep 12, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> Jimmy24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Long Dog??


In order to get past tornado you spawn a black hole. It swallows EVERYTHING nearby and then closes it's self.






The thing next to the gameboy is a flashcard XD


----------



## Kkolko (Sep 12, 2009)

miketh2005 said:
			
		

> In order to get past tornado you spawn a black hole. It swallows EVERYTHING nearby and then closes it's self.


I solved it by fixing a rope to the star, then I attached another rope to the underside of the tornado and attached the two ropes together. The star should end up in front of the tornado


----------



## Acenima (Sep 12, 2009)

i got through that level with just pegasus


----------



## K3VlN (Sep 12, 2009)

Virgin will spawn a guy with a Nintendo controller shirt


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 12, 2009)

never mind


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 12, 2009)

Guys, don't post anything about this game on GameFAQs.  You will get warned (-10 karma and temporary posting restriction) for illegal activities.


----------



## jaxxster (Sep 12, 2009)

I know ive mentioned this before but the controls has made this unplayble for me, its hard to interact with objects and to be deadly honest i just dont find the game that great.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 12, 2009)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Guys, don't post anything about this game on GameFAQs.  You will get warned (-10 karma and temporary posting restriction) for illegal activities.


It's always been like that when there's an early dump.


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Sep 12, 2009)

controlling maxwell is hard.... he doesnt know to stop when you say.... tap on an area thats blocked. He just keeps running into the wall until you tap somewhere accessible to him. Other than that, its great!


----------



## miketh2005 (Sep 12, 2009)

What? Why? You could have gotten the game, early, rofl, GameFaqs are morons, rofl. How do they think we got the dump?



LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AT THE VIRGIN! VIRGIN SPAWNS A GUY WITH A CONTROLLER ON HIS SHIRT! AHAHAHAHHA! (he plays too much video games to get a girl)


----------



## Acetic Orcein (Sep 12, 2009)

ChuckBartowski said:
			
		

> controlling maxwell is hard.... he doesnt know to stop when you say.... tap on an area thats blocked. He just keeps running into the wall until you tap somewhere accessible to him. Other than that, its great!



Yes! I love the game but controlling maxwell is infuriating. He moves like he's on roller skates and often  jumps to his death when I'm trying to summon/move an object. The game is awesome of course! But hate the fiddly controls and suicide maxwell. 


On a sidenote I got warned on gamefaq's too!
It's my first moderated message ever on a forum and I'm very sad, I'd like a hug! 
The game is actually out (leaked early?) in certain walmarts right? 

So I do find that annoying... 

*cries*


----------



## anime4ever (Sep 12, 2009)

Imagine if the game devlopers do updates.


----------



## miketh2005 (Sep 13, 2009)

Imagine sucks, why are you ruining a good game discussion?


----------



## anime4ever (Sep 13, 2009)

Maybe the developers will update the game with new words and functions since the 2d spirites are small.

Is it better?

edit: http://rush68.net/u/files/scribfull.txt Also I don't know if this was posted, but it's all the words in the game.
Very spoilerish.
Don't click if you still want to have fun discovering the words.


----------



## DarkFocus (Sep 13, 2009)

not nearly as good everyone was saying it would be I'm really glad i didn't buy it so many words do the same thing or just don't exist at all. but its not bad to just screw around in and still kinda fun


----------



## Leo99999 (Sep 13, 2009)

anime4ever said:
			
		

> Maybe the developers will update the game with new words and functions since the 2d spirites are small.
> 
> Is it better?
> 
> ...


Just a quick note

They're actually 3D, they just move on a 2D plane, so as to save space making individual sprite animations


----------



## michal (Sep 13, 2009)

Oh sweet. There's a hoverboard


----------



## Leonidas (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm confused with release numbers for this rom. Somewhere it's named 4163 - Scribblenauts (U)(iND) then there is another rom called 4172 - Scribblenauts (U)(2CH), and on this site it's called 4163 - Scribblenauts (U)(2CH). Can anyone explain me this mess with the names & which of these roms support multilanguage as well (all are marked as USA roms , but some people say spanish and french works too..). Thanks.


----------



## miketh2005 (Sep 13, 2009)

ind means some private person released it and not a release group. just 2 different
releases


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 13, 2009)

sometimes maxwell moves on his own without touching the screen, a bit crazy that, thats my only gripe with this game, so i've been playing this game non stop since yesterday, very addictive.


----------



## DJ Hobo (Sep 13, 2009)

DarkFocus said:
			
		

> not nearly as good everyone was saying it would be I'm really glad i didn't buy it so many words do the same thing or just don't exist at all. but its not bad to just screw around in and still kinda fun


Out of curiosity, which words have you found that don't exist? I've only ever found one, which was "spectrometer". But that's only because I'm a bit of a science nerd, and I'm not too fussed about its absence, since the average person would never have even heard of a spectrometer anyway.

I do agree with "so many words do the same thing". "God" and "Zeus" summon the same entity, for example. As does "Devil" and "Satan". But again, I'm not too fussed about it, considering the thousands of other words available.


----------



## IzzehO (Sep 13, 2009)

I've found a number of words, couldn't name any right now though. So many words do do the same thing - if you think shallow. I think it's good.. otherwise people wouldn't be forced to be more imaginative to come up with new items 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also anyone interested. I started a forum where you can post your imaginative solutions to story levels, post fave scribbles, so on so forth.

scribblenauts.forumup.com


----------



## Coookie (Sep 13, 2009)

IzzehO said:
			
		

> I've found a number of words, couldn't name any right now though. So many words do do the same thing - if you think shallow. I think it's good.. otherwise people wouldn't be forced to be more imaginative to come up with new items
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey i already created one wayyyy before u ;(
scribblenautsforum.com


----------



## TravisTouchdown (Sep 13, 2009)

completed 

ill never touch it again

heres to waiting for bowser


----------



## Fakie! (Sep 13, 2009)

Acording to Scribblenauts, Gamer = Virgin lol


----------



## Majroa (Sep 13, 2009)

Lol. If you made Death and God battle, Death will win.


----------



## da_head (Sep 13, 2009)

Majroa said:
			
		

> Lol. If you made Death and God battle, Death will win.


other way around for me.


----------



## DemonicChocobo (Sep 13, 2009)

Wizards kill everything except Ghosts. EVERYTHING.


----------



## ZeroEXE93 (Sep 13, 2009)

DemonicChocobo said:
			
		

> Wizards kill everything except Ghosts. EVERYTHING.


Really? I have to try that later. Can it kill Vampire without the stakes or anything? Can it kill Edison before Edison eats it?


----------



## IzzehO (Sep 13, 2009)

DemonicChocobo said:
			
		

> Wizards kill everything except Ghosts. EVERYTHING.



How so? Wizard gets one shot by everything....


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 14, 2009)

DemonicChocobo said:
			
		

> Wizards kill everything except Ghosts. EVERYTHING.


um vampire turns wizard into a zombie without much effort ill add lol


----------



## DrOctapu (Sep 14, 2009)

Basilisk, harpy, and hydra are all in.


----------



## PettingZoo (Sep 14, 2009)

holy fuck


----------



## DemonicChocobo (Sep 14, 2009)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> DemonicChocobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright alright, Wizard beats anything that's not undead.


----------



## Relys (Sep 14, 2009)

For the love of god. How do I get this to work on my M3 perfect Lite?

It just sticks at the gray screen with the save icon.


----------



## miketh2005 (Sep 14, 2009)

DemonicChocobo said:
			
		

> syko5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no, there are lots of things that beat it, like death, witch, and edison


----------



## Fakie! (Sep 14, 2009)

Controlling Maxwell is extremely annoying. I've had to repeat a level thousands of times because of how difficult it is.


----------



## Ruri (Sep 14, 2009)

Why is Edison so hardcore?


----------



## GameSoul (Sep 14, 2009)

Lol this game is win. Anyone do pirates vs. ninjas yet?

edit: you guys can make equipment too. I equipped Knight armor and im trying other stuff


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 14, 2009)

A lot of people have done Pirates vs. Ninjas.  The Pirate wins.  
I just love the memes in this game.  Longcat is invincible but doesn't really do anything.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 14, 2009)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> A lot of people have done Pirates vs. Ninjas.  The Pirate wins.
> I just love the memes in this game.  Longcat is invincible but doesn't really do anything.


Dragon can kill Longcat and longcat will make a scared face LOL


----------



## IBNobody (Sep 14, 2009)

chao1212 said:
			
		

> Basilisk, harpy, and hydra are all in.



Even better. 

MEDUSA

She turns things to stone.

Summon a MIRROR and she will kill herself. (She turns into a statue and a severed medusa head.)

Pick up her head, and you can "shoot" the stone rays to turn other things to stone.


----------



## DarthWilfre (Sep 14, 2009)

Does anyone have a print out of the full controls from an instruction manual?  I'm sure you can figure out a lot from futzing around with it, but perhaps theres something in there that could be helpful?  I agree the controls should be more forgiving, but it just means you need to be more careful about where and what you tap.  This is a puzzle game, not a platformer.


----------



## GameSoul (Sep 14, 2009)

meteors can destroy everything on screen and it starts you over


----------



## vearn (Sep 14, 2009)

Blob vs Vampire...

i get a draw...they just keep on fighting


----------



## jpxdude (Sep 14, 2009)

Try Teleporter, and get Maxwell to use it, and it takes you to some secret level with the 5th Cell developers, a car, and a Zombie on an upper level...Very strange!


----------



## Eon-Rider (Sep 14, 2009)

jpxdude said:
			
		

> Try Teleporter, and get Maxwell to use it, and it takes you to some secret level with the 5th Cell developers, a car, and a Zombie on an upper level...Very strange!


That was actually one of the first things I tried! =D

I'm starting to get addicted to this game.


----------



## michal (Sep 14, 2009)

I think the game is protected.

Puzzle level 2-1 with the dog, shovel, and wasp just keeps restarting from the beginning whenever I collect the starite on par 3.
I can't wait till the game is available in the store so that I can buy it.

I do wish I could run it off a flash cart though. Much more convenient.


----------



## Eon-Rider (Sep 14, 2009)

michal said:
			
		

> I think the game is protected.
> 
> Puzzle level 2-1 with the dog, shovel, and wasp just keeps restarting from the beginning whenever I collect the starite on par 3.
> I can't wait till the game is available in the store so that I can buy it.
> ...


What flashcart are you running it off? You seem to be the only one reporting any issues regarding anti-piracy.


----------



## Siegmund Fretzga (Sep 14, 2009)

I got some scribblenauts promo candy, looks nice
http://i513.photobucket.com/albums/t339/Si...au/IMG_3721.jpg
http://i513.photobucket.com/albums/t339/Si...au/IMG_3722.jpg


----------



## morphius (Sep 14, 2009)

michal said:
			
		

> I think the game is protected.
> 
> Puzzle level 2-1 with the dog, shovel, and wasp just keeps restarting from the beginning whenever I collect the starite on par 3.
> I can't wait till the game is available in the store so that I can buy it.
> ...



did you finish the level once ..then go back in? if so you must beat the level 3 times in a row without repeating any items.


----------



## Kreatur84 (Sep 14, 2009)

how i can get through level 1-4 or 1-5? there is a blue button in the upper right,dont know what to do to activate him.a box or somethingdidn`t work


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 14, 2009)

nuke = total annihilation


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 14, 2009)

Siegmund Fretzgau said:
			
		

> I got some scribblenauts promo candy, looks nice
> http://i513.photobucket.com/albums/t339/Si...au/IMG_3721.jpg
> http://i513.photobucket.com/albums/t339/Si...au/IMG_3722.jpg



Yum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Where did you get those?

But this game is really fun actually. I haven't got too much into it yet. But I can't believe I haven't tried the things yet, that are mentioned above. I shall.


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 14, 2009)

vearn said:
			
		

> Blob vs Vampire...
> 
> i get a draw...they just keep on fighting
> Yeah, because the vampire is invincible so the blob can't kill it, but the vampire can't zombify a blob either.
> ...


There was a promotional event in NYC, they gave out lots of other free stuff too, including some Rooster hats.  I wish I were there.


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 14, 2009)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> There was a promotional event in NYC, they gave out lots of other free stuff too, including some Rooster hats.  I wish I were there.



Aww man! Why doesn't anything good happen in my city?


----------



## Zerrix (Sep 14, 2009)

I counted all words in this game with MS Word and I came on *31.403 words*!
Now that's amazing!


----------



## miketh2005 (Sep 14, 2009)

Zerrix said:
			
		

> I counted all words in this game with MS Word and I came on *31.403 words*!
> Now that's amazing!




... lol? Why are you trying to make yourself look smart when none of your post make sense???? It's impossible to "count" the words in this game. I don't know how they got this list: http://rush68.net/u/files/scribfull.txt

But they defiantly didn't "count" the words in this game. They either got it from the developers or hacked the game. Do you know how long it would take to count 22K words?


----------



## masteralbert (Sep 14, 2009)

miketh2005 said:
			
		

> Zerrix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



with MS World (like he said) i count 22k words in like... 0.7422235 seconds


----------



## eldaddio (Sep 14, 2009)

Eon-Rider said:
			
		

> jpxdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Try using it more than once.


----------



## amaliaj23 (Sep 14, 2009)

haures said:
			
		

> I've read that doesn' t work to someone with Ez Flash Vi   (FW)e1.4
> Blank Screen...



yes :-( i tried it and all i get is a blank white screen!


----------



## amaliaj23 (Sep 14, 2009)

haures said:
			
		

> I've read that doesn' t work to someone with Ez Flash Vi   (FW)e1.4
> Blank Screen...



yes :-( i tried it and all i get is a blank white screen!


----------



## Kreatur84 (Sep 14, 2009)

Kreatur84 said:
			
		

> how i can get through level 1-4 or 1-5? there is a blue button in the upper right,dont know what to do to activate him.a box or somethingdidn`t work


nobody know?


----------



## Sstew (Sep 14, 2009)

I skipped over 2 levels in particular any help? 

How do I protect the food from the ants without hurting the ants and angering the hippie? I tried walls. but the Hippie is in the way. Moat he is also in the way.

and the level in World 2 I believe where you have to get the 3 items from what looks like a grocery store and pay for them. I brought the items to the register and what looks like money pops out of the register.. so I tried to give it to the lady and Maxwell just keeps throwing the money at the lady's head. Any advice?


----------



## berlinka (Sep 14, 2009)

Sstew said:
			
		

> I skipped over 2 levels in particular any help?
> 
> How do I protect the food from the ants without hurting the ants and angering the hippie? I tried walls. but the Hippie is in the way. Moat he is also in the way


put the food in a closet/fridge/wardrobe/etc.


----------



## Kreatur84 (Sep 14, 2009)

Sstew said:
			
		

> I skipped over 2 levels in particular any help?
> 
> How do I protect the food from the ants without hurting the ants and angering the hippie? I tried walls. but the Hippie is in the way. Moat he is also in the way.
> 
> and the level in World 2 I believe where you have to get the 3 items from what looks like a grocery store and pay for them. I brought the items to the register and what looks like money pops out of the register.. so I tried to give it to the lady and Maxwell just keeps throwing the money at the lady's head. Any advice?


or put it in your hand,that worked for me,but whats with world 1-4or1-5?blue button in the upper right


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 14, 2009)

Kreatur84 said:
			
		

> Kreatur84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I used ramp + rock.


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 14, 2009)

berlinka said:
			
		

> Sstew said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anteaters and Aardvarks will work.  I suppose anything else that eats the ants will work too.

For the grocery level, you don't need to pay or anything.  Just summon a bag or basket, then put one of each type of item in it (1 fruit, 1 vegetable, 1 beverage).  Then walk over to the cashier and the Starite should appear.


----------



## Depravo (Sep 14, 2009)

Or just pick it up.


----------



## Kreatur84 (Sep 14, 2009)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> Kreatur84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you


----------



## dragonbladerxx1 (Sep 14, 2009)

i cant stop playing this game! its too good! im on world 3 and i still havent figured out how to solve 2-10  (action puzzle) i tried to give the chef like every food i could think of but he dont eat it... eny help? thanks!
i also cant do 3-2 (puzzle)level


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 14, 2009)

dragonbladerxx1 said:
			
		

> i cant stop playing this game! its too good! im on world 3 and i still havent figured out how to solve 2-10  (action puzzle) i tried to give the chef like every food i could think of but he dont eat it... eny help? thanks!
> i also cant do 3-2 (puzzle)level



Pay attention to the hint, the chef wants a hot meal


----------



## dragonbladerxx1 (Sep 14, 2009)

i know! i gave him a meal and i cooked it! o also gave him a cooked chicken but no...


----------



## Kreatur84 (Sep 14, 2009)

HAHA type in stylus you got an nds stylus and type in the startscreen law you get some bonus


----------



## G!N (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm in World 4, but i haven't done all Action Puzzle's in World 3


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 14, 2009)

dragonbladerxx1 said:
			
		

> i know! i gave him a meal and i cooked it! o also gave him a cooked chicken but no...


If I remember correctly, you must give him a hot meal, a drink, and something sweet for dessert.


----------



## Kreatur84 (Sep 14, 2009)

flashcard is also availabel,they thought to pirates


----------



## K3VlN (Sep 14, 2009)

Kreatur84 said:
			
		

> HAHA type in stylus you got an nds stylus and type in the startscreen law you get some bonus



I just get a cop when I type law.


----------



## Kamora (Sep 14, 2009)

there's a jersey devil in there...


----------



## anaxs (Sep 14, 2009)

atleats the forum is getting  bit faster now, since all the n00bs making new threads are stopping
in the past few days people killed gbatemp, anyways this game is awesome
ide give it a 8


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 14, 2009)

you also get a bonus for typing in Die on the title screen.


----------



## Kreatur84 (Sep 14, 2009)

K3VlN said:
			
		

> Kreatur84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i mean in the start screen, where you see in the under  middle "Start" there you type llaw and you get a bonus start screen or something like that.i found it out because i thought im in the game,but was only start menü ^^
hope you understand my engl is bad


----------



## raulpica (Sep 14, 2009)

Nice game, but the controls suck. They could've just made that Maxwell moved with the D-Pad + L/R for jump, instead NO, LET'S DO EVERYTHING TOUCH CONTROLLED. 

I hate how I'm sometime creating complex contraptions and Maxwell runs into lava or a tripwire just because the game misread my tapping on the rope.

Other than that I died some rare times because of bugs, like a starite falling the floor :/


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 14, 2009)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Nice game, but the controls suck. They could've just made that Maxwell moved with the D-Pad + L/R for jump, instead NO, LET'S DO EVERYTHING TOUCH CONTROLLED.
> 
> I hate how I'm sometime creating complex contraptions and Maxwell runs into lava or a tripwire just because the game misread my tapping on the rope.
> 
> Other than that I died some rare times because of bugs, like a starite falling the floor :/


Well sometimes it's hard to control but the best part is there aren't any lives so you can retry as many times as you want.


----------



## GameSoul (Sep 14, 2009)

wtf. i made a bomb shelter, set off a nuclear bomb, went in,  and still died


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 14, 2009)

GameSoul said:
			
		

> wtf. i made a bomb shelter, set off a nuclear bomb, went in,  and still died


I haven't done that level yet but have you tried a refrigerator? that might work


----------



## K3VlN (Sep 14, 2009)

Kreatur84 said:
			
		

> K3VlN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok I get it now. I got a dark theme so I typed 'lightning bug' and it unlocked another theme!


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 14, 2009)

Haha, you can't escape the nuke no matter what, or it'd be too easy to win levels.  
Side note:  Typing in "flood" will also destroy everything.


----------



## miketh2005 (Sep 15, 2009)

you mean by using the http://rush68.net/u/files/scribfull.txt link? you cant count words in game


----------



## Flameburst (Sep 15, 2009)

Try typing in "LHC" friend of mine told me about it... Didn't think they'd have it


----------



## Kamora (Sep 15, 2009)

"longcat" and "tacgnol" are in there.


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 15, 2009)

o rly gives you an owl


----------



## Coookie (Sep 15, 2009)

i now wrote a merrits list on scribblenautsforum.
It's still missing alot of them though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll trying to spawn all kinda objects now just to try and find a new merrit


----------



## Kreatur84 (Sep 15, 2009)

ive finished all levels in the gardens but there are no new levels,what i have tto do?


----------



## screwed (Sep 15, 2009)

had some trouble with it freezing up on me?
wonder if its cause I trimmed the file, anyone else had this problem or has it been covered before anywhere?


----------



## Killerbug (Sep 15, 2009)

monorail cat works too. also, if you enter "over nine thousand" you get a monocle :B ALSO Leeroy Jenkins gives you a knight.


----------



## Kreatur84 (Sep 15, 2009)

how can i get 3 times through 1-5?
first i use a lasso,but now ive got no idea how to get star in small passage


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 15, 2009)

Kreatur84 said:
			
		

> how can i get 3 times through 1-5?
> first i use a lasso,but now ive got no idea how to get star in small passage


try Grappling hook or rope or fishing rod


----------



## Kreatur84 (Sep 15, 2009)

thank you i didn`t know the english word for fishing rod.
oh myy god the german release is 9. oktober ,so long to wait,gba temp translater are faster as the publishers,gbatemper would translate the game in 1-3 days

sorry but ive got another question world 1-11 how can i get throught there 3 times?overal are pikes and in water an haifish,first ive killed the haifish with a black hole than i do a table over the pike where the star lands an it roll in the water but how can i beat the other 2?

how can i kill fishes an hai fishes?


----------



## cruddybuddy (Sep 16, 2009)

Kreatur84 said:
			
		

> ive finished all levels in the gardens but there are no new levels,what i have tto do?



Tap on another land and buy it.


----------



## Kreatur84 (Sep 16, 2009)

buy?oh no,ive selled all my money to avatars and songs, i wondert im in first level and buyt all thing which are to buy.


----------



## miketh2005 (Sep 16, 2009)

I guess the hype for this game pretty much died down. I find that the game is LOADS of fun when you first get it, but then when you get to world 5 or so, it gets repetitive and boring.

There is only so many times you can watch a knight and dragon fight to the death, ya know


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 16, 2009)

You can replay the same level over and over to get more ollars.  
Also, in case you didn't know, tapping the bottom right icon will switch between puzzle and action modes.


----------



## Devil_Spawn (Sep 17, 2009)

anyone got this working on dslink?


----------



## ImpulsE69 (Sep 17, 2009)

miketh2005 said:
			
		

> I guess the hype for this game pretty much died down. I find that the game is LOADS of fun when you first get it, but then when you get to world 5 or so, it gets repetitive and boring.
> 
> There is only so many times you can watch a knight and dragon fight to the death, ya know




I was hoping I wasn't the only one that got bored with this game quickly......The concept is very cool, but apparently my imagination lacks lol.


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 17, 2009)

Same here, the concept is great but the actual game is a bit samey...i've spent more time summoning creatures to ride and connecting stuff to each other and now even that's gettin a bit boring


----------



## Kreatur84 (Sep 17, 2009)

how did you kill sharks and fishes?


----------



## mcboom (Sep 18, 2009)

Kreatur84 said:
			
		

> how did you kill sharks and fishes?



Try putting a electrical appliance on the water


----------



## Smartpal (Sep 18, 2009)

I have been out of the DS Scene for such a long time, thank god I saw this. Awesome. =D


----------



## Raika (Sep 18, 2009)

Hmm when I first got the game it was a hell lot of fun, but after a while it gets kinda repetitive after you've seen the combinations over and over...


----------



## Kreatur84 (Sep 18, 2009)

mcboom said:
			
		

> Kreatur84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you,any more ideas?i want to use more items,i used sharks,master chiefs and net (fishing).


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 19, 2009)

Kreatur84 said:
			
		

> mcboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God, Nathan.


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 23, 2009)

Well Orcas and Dolphins can kill sharks too.  So can Giant Squid/Kraken.  And these are just marine animals.  You can summon Death and put him in the water but that would be no fun. 

Oh and, Scribblenauts comics ftw!
XKCD:





Penny Arcade:


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 24, 2009)

It's a nice idea but it's not executed particularly well.  Controlling the main character is like washing up with boxing gloves on, which might not be too much of a problem if the physics wasn't so bizarre and the slightest knock of the suspension bridge you've just carefully placed sends it spinning wildly into the air and down to the bottom of the ocean.


----------



## Kosmo (Sep 27, 2009)

Best game on the DS!


----------



## cainzgamez (Oct 3, 2009)

best game ever......(or not)
its so fun but let down by contols


----------



## cracker (Oct 17, 2009)

Note: god and cthulu are always good to kill enemies.


----------

